# Additional Controls for Userform Toolbox



## hatman (Sep 21, 2007)

So most people have right clicked on the Userform Toolbox, and scrolled down the Additional Controls list and added one or more controls that just weren't in the default group.   A long time ago, I tried going through the list to find out what they all did... I got frustrated very quickly by a large number of empty graphics that either did nothing, or caused the App to crash.

This morning, I was again reminded of this big long list by Norie in this post.

So my question is: "How the heck does someone go about discovering what items in the list are useful?"  I mean, really, all of the additional controls that I have in my toolbox were recommended from various sources... I have never been able to go into the list cold, and have a Eureka moment where I discovered the perfect control for the job.


----------



## Norie (Sep 21, 2007)

hatman

I always thought the RefEdit was standard in Excel.

Mind you I've changed a lot of Excel's options over the years.

Anyways, other controls you might find useful, especially when dealing with dates/times, are the DTPicker and Calendar.

There's also the Spreadsheet control.

One thing though, if you are developing across different versions of Excel you should probably try and avoid these controls.

You could run into reference problems and/or versions/people just might not have access to these non-standard controls.

So try sticking with the standard controls.


----------



## hatman (Sep 21, 2007)

I have the Calendar Control, though the DTPicker looks cool too.  I also regularly use Treeview and Listview controls (especially listView).  Bullen, Bovey and Green also recommend a another 4 or 5 in their book, which I have in my toolbox, though I admit I haven't relly had much use for them.  On the other hand, the RefEdit control is one of those I could have used in several places over my last few projects.


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 24, 2007)

Paul,

If you're putting RefEdit's on your userform, it's worth your time to read this thread.

Regards,

Greg


----------



## hatman (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanx Greg... Don't know that I'll be using a Refedit anytime soon... but this is good info to have in my back pocket if I ever do choose to use them.  If you haven't guessed, I tend to do things BIG AND COMPLICATED on the first go-around, and knowing potential pitfalls is essential with that modus operandi.

Actually, I only learned about app.inputbox type 8 since coming on this board a couple of years ago, and have been able to do what I needed with those.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi,

RefEdits are very "buggy-crashy" and have only been updated looong ago. I'm quite sure tusharm once wrote on the subject.* I've never been very lucky using that control: almost always got crashes.

kind regards,
Erik

EDIT: well, after some reflection I'm not so sure anymore about that   
But I'm sure not to use RefEdit ever again


----------



## DominicB (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Erik



> RefEdits are very "buggy-crashy" and have only been updated looong ago


I have always found the RefEdit control works fine *UNTIL* it's enclosed in another control (eg a frame).  Then it starts being awkward, unpredictable and will quite happily crash Excel.

DominicB


----------



## erik.van.geit (Sep 25, 2007)

> quite happily


question of viewpoint


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 25, 2007)

> ...I'm quite sure tusharm once wrote on the subject...
> ~e.v.g.



Indeed he did.  If you will follow the link I provide; you'll see Tushar writing on the subject.


----------



## DominicB (Sep 25, 2007)

> If you will follow the link I provide; you'll see Tushar writing on the subject.


Which link is that ... ?


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 25, 2007)

> Which link is that ... ?
> ~DominicB





> ...it's worth your time to read this thread.
> ~self



In that other thread, Tushar speaks to the issue.  Furthermore he posts a link to his interactive graph analyzer application where he addresses the issue of inputting ranges by using a userform for that purpose (Tushar's graph analyzer).


----------



## erik.van.geit (Sep 25, 2007)

Me too completely missed your link, Greg. That was the one I couldn't find


----------



## hatman (Sep 25, 2007)

I guess I was the only one who caught that...


----------

